# Eheim



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Just p/u a Eheim canister filter. The doode that gave it to me was using it in his reef tank. Just wanted to know whats the best way to clean the media (aside from buying new ones) so that I can use it in my tank. And/or if it'll be safe afterwards to go into my tank. Thanks!!


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Just go out and buy yourself some new media... if not then i would rinse it off in warm water with no chemicals...


----------

